# Runescape - Game won't load, stuck at "Checking for Updates"



## iHogi (Mar 18, 2010)

Runescape won't load. I have tried it on Safari and Firefox, and on both browsers the loading bar gets stuck at "Checking for updates - 2%". Help?

THINGS TO NOTE:

- I have a Mac
- I have the latest version of Java, I check Software Update all the time
- I deleted jagex.preferences.dat
- My internet connection is ethernet, but I also tried WiFi at my university and it still gets stuck.
- I tried playing on my friend's laptop, he gets stuck as well. He uses the exact same Macbook as I do.
- Found the hidden folder jagex_cache, deleted it, now instead of 13% it's stuck at 2%.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Is it possible for you to try it on a Windows PC?

Also, it may be worth asking the guys in the Mac Section as they may have an insight into it.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Kumail (Aug 30, 2010)

The same thing happens with me! 
(i havent played rs for a long time cause of this)
and i have windows xp but it still stucks at some point of checking for updates or fetching updates.
please someone help me


----------

